# Retractable Washing Line



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these?

I have recently moved the washer and the dryer into the garage. Our electricity bill is thro the roof   and I was thinking of putting a retractable washing line into the garage to hang things now it is winter.

Can anyone recommend a good one??

xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure what make mine is but I got it from B&Q    Had it a few years with no probs ... you watch it'll fall down tomorrow now  

x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I wouldn't stop putting it out if its a lovely windy day like today I have dried two loads outside today even though it is freezing out there but just because it is so windy then it goes in the airing cupboard to cosy up   I love to see washing blowing in the wind its done a fab job on my sheets and towels today..


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

I have one of these: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/retractable-outdoor-clothesline/F/C/washing-laundry/C/washing-laundry-clothes-horses-airers/product/20016

They also do a double version as well.

We are on our second one as the last one snapped after 3 years of constant use. Lakeland simply replaced it   Their customer service is amazing!!

Blu

/links


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

We've got a double one, can't remember it's make, but it cost us £10 from Tesco - I've seen the single lines for much cheaper.  It has been yanked out of the wall twice now (both ends), but I've filled the holes with no nails and am crossing my fingers now.    

The only thing I would say is that I'm short (5ft 2) and therefore need the line quite low so that I can reach the hooks that the lines hook onto, because of that it definitely needs a line prop to get the line high enough to get the best from the wind... not much use in having a double line as I've only one line prop and really don't want to have to faff about with 2 props.  However, in the garage you'll won't have to worry about that.

All in all though, they are good.

Claire
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We've got one made by Vileda it's a double one and cost us about £20 from Argos but it's really good and we've had it a couple of years.  Ours is outside though so don't know if that makes a difference.

Axxxxxxxx


----------

